# Should I leave my wife if I don't love her?



## whyaminothappy (Jun 26, 2013)

very sorry, i love my wife! THank all of you for your help!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Totally missed here WHY you married her in the first place?? Correct this mistake, and divorce her, she does not deserve to be stuck with a man who doesnt want to be with her and regrets marrying her. What in the world were you thinking??


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Based on what you have shared I am with 3X. And the sooner the better. And next time, if there is a next time for you, remember this experience and SLOW down before you say I do.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

I have my ten percent rule, never go out with someone unless they are within ten percent of your age. 

Tell her Adios. You are wasting her time and you are wasting yours.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Getting to that good part of a happy relationship does not just usually fall into place. It takes years of compromising and ironing issues out. 

You both need to work on boundaries and compromising your issues out. This includes how much time you spend with your friends and all other issues. 

Your wife is not that old. Your ages are not that far apart. My husband and I have an age gap between us and we are that happy couple. 

Maybe your not prepared to being married to someone with 4 children. But, walking in and out of their life will hurt them. You are their stepfather now and need to be a good role model for them.

How can you not love someone 5 months into marriage?


----------



## ScrewedEverything (May 14, 2013)

IInLoveWithMyHubby, I agree with what you say but this doesn't seem like a guy in an otherwise well-founded relationship who is panicking at his first taste of marital discord and just needs to calm down and work things through. This sounds like a guy who never should have gotten married in the first place.

Its only 5 months in and he's talking about how he doesn't love her, isn't attracted to her, isn't compatible in terms of interests or sexual appetites, isn't ready to be a father, etc. Maybe I'm reading too much between the lines but it sounds like the marriage was all her idea and he just went along with what she wanted without thinking ANYTHING through. 

It doesn't sound like there is anything to build on and if that's the case it is in everyone's best interests (especially the children) to confess the mistake now and part ways before time and circumstances makes it more painful and complicated.


----------

